# Help with 20 gallon high lighting



## mpatty (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey everyone i just bought a 20 gallon high tank and i bought the aqueon deluxe full hood fixture that comes with a 19 watt bulb, but im worried that it wont be enough light. Im thinking i may need to return the fixture for more watts, help would be appreciated

thanks


----------



## Heliostica (Jan 2, 2011)

*My Experience*

I have a 20 Gallon High as well and I didn't stick with the a florescent like you mentioned when it came to growing plants, so I can't say for certain whether yours is enough.

What I have had success with was to use a one of the slim factor NO T5 fixtures, over a glass top. Recently I added another one. Before and now I haven't had any light trouble with: Crypts, Baby Angel Hair as a carpet (probably the item requiring the highest light for my tank), Java Fern, and Ludwigia. None of these are really high light requirements, but the tank looks great, and the short plants can grow well.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

mpatty said:


> Hey everyone i just bought a 20 gallon high tank and i bought the aqueon deluxe full hood fixture that comes with a 19 watt bulb, but im worried that it wont be enough light. Im thinking i may need to return the fixture for more watts, help would be appreciated
> 
> thanks


2 T5NO will do, what kind of plants are you going to grow, any co2 or fertilizers?


----------



## mpatty (Jan 3, 2011)

Im not sure what plants im going to put in yet..there are a few at my local pet store but i havent looked into it yet, im probably going to end up getting some online. Thanks for the tip, ill probably end up getting a new fixture then because this one only has space for one bulb.

What is an ideal watt amount for a 20 gallon high tank like this? i know it depends on what plants i want in it but is there any way i could get a rough estimate?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It isn't how many watts that determine the amount of light you get, but what kind of lights - T8, T5NO, T5HO, PC, etc. T5HO gives you high light, where good CO2 is essential, PC gives you from low to medium light, depending on how good the reflector is, and T8 gives you low light, but only if you use two bulbs. You can use a light that would give you high light if it was sitting on top of the tank, and reduce that to low light by suspending the light fixture a few inches above the top of the tank - about 6 inches for a single bulb T5HO or 2 bulb T5NO light.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

Hoppy said:


> It isn't how many watts that determine the amount of light you get, but what kind of lights - T8, T5NO, T5HO, PC, etc. T5HO gives you high light, where good CO2 is essential, PC gives you from low to medium light, depending on how good the reflector is, and T8 gives you low light, but only if you use two bulbs. You can use a light that would give you high light if it was sitting on top of the tank, and reduce that to low light by suspending the light fixture a few inches above the top of the tank - about 6 inches for a single bulb T5HO or 2 bulb T5NO light.



Hoppy

http://www.bigalsonline.com/Freshwater-Aqualight-T5-Series-Double-Linear-Strip-Light_7423745_82.html

i was recommending this light as it does not have individual reflectors and neither its T5HO, i think this regular T5 will give this person medium light if it sits on top of the tank. correct me if am wrong.


----------



## mpatty (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you guys very much for the feedback, im new to the hobby so im confused when it comes to the light specifications and what certain lights will mean in terms of maintenance. Ill probably end up ordering the one you suggested, medium light sounds good.

Java fern, Java moss, Anubias (nana), and wavy swordplants are ones that i want or at least are high on the list of possibilities as of now.

What are some other background/foreground plants you would recommend? Carpet?

And could you guys recommend substrate, filter, and heater as well?


----------



## Tenuki (Nov 6, 2012)

Are there any bulbs that will allow for higher levels of lighting with a single T8 bulbed fixture?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Tenuki said:


> Are there any bulbs that will allow for higher levels of lighting with a single T8 bulbed fixture?


No, not a significantly higher light intensity. You could make a DIY reflector to fit between the bulb and the metal part of the light fixture - that can double the amount of light you get from the bulb, if the reflector is shiny aluminum, bent to a \_/ shape.


----------

